# tree spade



## Rex Maddky (Oct 6, 2011)

Any advice on the size of tractor needed for a tree spade? I am thinking of mostly white pine
up to 6 ft. tall. As I look at options I'm not sure how heavy the tractor has to be for a 3pt hitch hydrolic spade. Some seem to be using a Bobcat with the spade - how large a model is required?


----------



## NCPABill (Oct 8, 2011)

Skidsteers are used due to manueverability and hydraulic flow rates. I would check with someone like Caretree spades to determine required flow rates, etc., then find the tractor to match. For a 6' tree, you are probably looking at a 32" ball, without checking the American Nurseryman Standards.


Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Rex Maddky (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Bill.


----------

